# Western Saddle.. Which brand?



## gigem88

I have 3 Circle Y saddles (2 show and 1 work) and love them! I bought them used and they fit well and take a lot of abuse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Good quality & inexpensive don't usually go hand in hand unfortunately, though if you look for an older used quality saddle they can be fairly affordable. I don't remember which member it was but someone on here has a really nice vintage Hereford for sale. I think for $600. 

I have a few favorite makers, Crates, Bona Allen (all will be used as they closed after a fire in the early 80s) Charles Crawley (sold to Crates years ago) older Billy Cook's (new ones are much poorer quality) Circle Y's are decent and older Tex-Tans (Hereford) 

I've also heard good reviews on Corriente saddles but have never ridden one.


----------



## spookychick13

I bought a lovely used Circle Y for 700 and it's worth every penny...great fit on my horse, great fit for me! I'd say invest in a used quality Circle Y or something similar.


----------



## Celeste

There are many good brands of saddles, but I'll have to agree with the Circle Y statement. My husband and I each have one. We bought them over 20 years ago and they are still great. New ones are expensive, but used ones might be attainable. If you have to have something dirt cheap, I have a Wintec western that is not too bad. It only weighs 15 pounds. It fits my horse nicely and is easy to throw around.


----------



## WesternPleasureRider

I love Crates. They can be more pricey new (I think my show saddle was $3000, I dont know what a trail saddle would be) but a used one goes for about $500-$1000.


----------



## WickedNag

My favorite custom saddle maker told me she likes the quality of Corrientes. I ride in a Cowboy Tack saddle but they are hard to find as Dennis is not making them anymore. $$$ to buy even a used one if you can find one. My husband rides in a Rocking R and my daughter in a Double J Lynn McKenzie Special. Find a Billy Cook Maker used saddle or an older Circle Y, Hereford or Simco and you will have a great saddle at a decent price!


----------



## Tianimalz

I'm more of a fan of synthetic saddles, the abetta ones always felt really comfortable for me personally. Plus they seem to have a lot of contact.


----------



## corinowalk

Big Horn I believe is the most comfortable. Best bang for your buck as far as I am concerned.


----------



## heartprints62

My favorite saddle (that I love so much I will probably be buried sitting on it! =) is a Sanchez. He worked side by side with Billy Cook, before he sold out, and his saddles are extreamly heavy duty and super comfortable. I paid $1400 for my roping saddle brand new, but you can get a trail saddle much cheaper.


----------



## DustyDiamond

If you don't mind buying a used saddle, Circle Y's and Billy Cook saddles are good quality and sometimes you can find good deals on used ones if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## Golden Horse

My vote is for Reinsman, I love mine, fell in love with the first one I ever saw in a store, but couldn't afford that one. I saved up and searched the internet every day and eventually bought one on ebay, I am so happy with it, I'm only partially joking when I say I won't buy another horse unless it fits my Reinsman


----------



## Ridehorses99

If your horse is average size, I would suggest Circle Y. They make a nice quality saddle for the price, but the majority of their saddles have a semi-QH tree (which fits most average sized horses). Some of the Crates saddles are also semi-QH trees. If your horse is larger or relatively round (mutton withered), I would suggest either a full QH Crates or a Billy Cook saddle. The quality of the Billy Cook saddles made in Sulphur, OK is generally better than the ones made in Texas.


----------



## BoxT

All the brands mentioned above are good. Tucker makes a comfy trail saddle too. No matter what you buy make sure you have someone who knows fit it properly. Good luck.


----------



## DejaVu

Circle Y and Billy Cook are my two favorites.

My Circle Y show, is a very strong but flexible leather, and the balance and comfort. Even after a whole days worth of showing, it doesnt ever get uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DejaVu

Circle Y and Billy Cook are my two favorites.

My Circle Y show, is a very strong but flexible leather, and the balance and comfort. Even after a whole days worth of showing, it doesnt ever get uncomfortable.

My trainer has a Billy Cook that ive ridden in several times, and its fabulous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

You can get a nice used saddle that is a bigger name for relatively cheap, like others have mentioned.

However, I would like to throw in Corriente. I know one of the previous posters mentioned them but I actually own and ride in one, as does my brother and several of my friends who are ranch hands. They are a superbly good quality saddle that is made for an inexpensive price. I got mine custom made just the way I wanted it for less than $700, I've been riding in it for several hours a day, every day for over a year now and still love it. It is, by far, the most comfortable saddle I've ever had the privilege of sitting my *** in.

My brother has been using his for feedlot/ranch work for around 8 years and his is still in great shape (and he inflicts more trauma on a saddle in 1 year than most folks could in 1 lifetime). Now don't get me wrong, they aren't the same quality as a saddle from a big name saddler that costs $2500+ brand new, but that doesn't mean that they are poor quality. They are just working quality. They are FQHB with a 7" gullet, which fits most standard stock horses and I will likely never own a different brand unless the size/shape of the horse demands it.


----------



## Celeste

One thing I like about my Circle Y is that the stirrups are turned nicely from the factory. Do other brands do this as well?


----------



## garlicbunny

I have a Crates that I bought last year. Even though it is heavy it is very well made and ordered it from the Horse Saddle Shop for $1,400.00 free shipping. I sent them wither tracings and pictures and Charlie recommended Crates. I was worried I would have to send it back, but he was right on the money. Ordered it at 2:30 in the afternoon on a Friday and received it @ 2:30 the next afternoon! I highly recommend this company, they have tons of saddles!


----------



## ioconner

I like Circle Y too, but didn't want to spend the $$$$. I also have 3 of the older Big Horn saddles, and they are a very good quality and hold up well. I had never owned a brand new saddle so I recently purchased a Dakota. I absolutely love it so far. Very comfortable and durable. I found one similar (no tooling) at our local tack store and sat in it and looked it all over before I ordered mine online with all the tooling. 
Western Saddle by Dakota - Flex Tree FQHB in 15" 16" or 17" USA Made 2212

This site also has several used saddles that have been inspected and look brand new. Their customer service was excellent. Happy Shopping!!


----------



## DejaVu

^Sorry for the double post that I just now noticed. :shock:

I was on my phone, and when I went to edit, it apparently posted a whole other thing instead of just editing the first one.


----------



## jessica14

*Western saddles* are used for western riding and are the saddles used on working horses on cattle ranches throughout the United States, particularly in the west. They are the "cowboy" saddles familiar to movie viewers, rodeo fans, and those who have gone on trail rides at guest ranches. This saddle was designed to provide security and comfort to the rider when spending long hours on a horse, traveling over rugged terrain.


----------



## MangoRoX87

There is no need to buy some big heavy saddle if your just planning on trail riding.
If that's what you want, I'd suggest an Abetta or other synthetic saddle. Mine held up great, it's VERY light weight, pretty much water proof. Sure, they aren't SUPER high quality, but they get the job done! I love mine, however, it's a bit too small for me now


----------



## silverdollarmagic

I have a Fabtron leather/cordura trail saddle that I bought used and it is in great shape. That thing is sturdy and as rock solid as any all leather saddle I have owned. Weighs 25# and is perfect for me since I have issues that prevent me from lifting the heavy saddles anymore. I highly recommend them. Big Horn and Abetta saddles are good quality saddles too


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I love my Dale Chavez saddle. It is the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden in and I wouldn't sell it for anything. The main thing about the Chavez saddles is that he makes them with a narrower twist than most western saddles which makes them comfortable for small women with short legs. Most western saddles make me feel like I might as well use the dining room table for a saddle, they're so wide, but my Chavez is SUPER comfy. They are very pricey if you buy a new one or have him make you one, but used they can be had fairly reasonably, WHEN you can find a used one for sale. They are also GORGEOUS saddles and that doesn't hurt a bit, either.


----------



## goneriding

Your question is going to receive broad answers. For me, Crates are nice and comfy. I use an arab tree Crates on one of my qhs. I do have Tuckers and love them too. I have to say my Tuckers are a little bit more comfy than my Crates. If you buy a new Crates, plan on saddle buttering it a handful of times to get the leather supple. Both brands have held up great. They weigh around 25-30 pounds. New they start around $1500 but used you can get either brand for about $700-$900 in clean condition.


----------

